# As Far As Birth Year Watches Go



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

i think this is about as near as i will get, born 1940 (yep true war baby)  , spotted this and at least its in the right decade! I particularly liked the coppery type dial, and the fact that is a reasonable size 38mm incl crown.

It is said to be a german case with swiss movement (not from the bay). Have googled for info on the Era Watch Company and didnt come up with much, other than they kicked off in 1898. I know you all like your pics, so here are my efforts, i am not quite "getting" photograping watches - yet!




























Movement - not my pic










Should add that as usual the strap is tiny, would probably have fitted me perfectly in 1945!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I can't offer you any information on the watch, but I commend you on the photos! I'm one of the ones that gripes about pics.









Later,

William


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool watch!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

k:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

That,s a real looker great find.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers guys, just got to sort a strap now


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Very very nice! I was born in 1946 and have skinny wrists so the strap would be perfect. You sure you don't want to sell it to me!!??


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Well it is keeping very nice time since yesterday. Have a niggly naggly doubt re spring bars. Had a tentative go at moving them and nothing is moving, but if they are fixed how the hell did they get the strap on??


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Very clean. Congratulations


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That is lovely and a good size too.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I considered buying a birth year watch but the 710 reckons that they were still on burning marked candles when I was "cast"! 

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

tixntox said:


> I considered buying a birth year watch but the 710 reckons that they were still on burning marked candles when I was "cast"!
> 
> Mike


Call her bluff and get one of these in the yard. 










Later,

William


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

fernface said:


> Well it is keeping very nice time since yesterday. Have a niggly naggly doubt re spring bars. Had a tentative go at moving them and nothing is moving, but if they are fixed how the hell did they get the strap on??


I'd agree, looking at the strap that it's unlikely to have fixed bars, my bet is that the lugs are "L" shaped and the very middle is a traditional spring bar, but shorter than the width of the strap. If you push the strap "down" the bar, does that reveal anything telling?


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Dick Browne said:


> fernface said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is keeping very nice time since yesterday. Have a niggly naggly doubt re spring bars. Had a tentative go at moving them and nothing is moving, but if they are fixed how the hell did they get the strap on??
> ...


No they are definately fixed. I have sourced an open ended strap from an outfit in Germany, they even do it in an extra long, so even i will be able to put it on my wrist


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

> No they are definately fixed. I have sourced an open ended strap from an outfit in Germany, they even do it in an extra long, so even i will be able to put it on my wrist


The watch is fantastic and I believe I have just the strap for it!

I also need XL straps with open ends, I also like parallel straps as they are more contemporary to the times.

The one pictured below was sourced from the US and cost well under Â£20 with postage. If you PM me I'll pass on the details.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Worzel said:


> > No they are definately fixed. I have sourced an open ended strap from an outfit in Germany, they even do it in an extra long, so even i will be able to put it on my wrist
> 
> 
> The watch is fantastic and I believe I have just the strap for it!
> ...


Thanks for that, PMd


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice looking watch. Looking at it I can see where Nomos have found a lot of their inspiration! From the hands to the case it's a dead ringer for a lot of their models and they are considered one of the real up and coming watch brands at the moment. Looks like you've found a great piece and I'm all for a 38mm sized watch. Did you buy it or are you still looking?

Cheers


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Pip-Pip said:


> Very nice looking watch. Looking at it I can see where Nomos have found a lot of their inspiration! From the hands to the case it's a dead ringer for a lot of their models and they are considered one of the real up and coming watch brands at the moment. Looks like you've found a great piece and I'm all for a 38mm sized watch. Did you buy it or are you still looking?
> 
> Cheers


Bought it as soon as i saw it! Had to take it off my wrist to take this pic, tried to show strap (which i like), but dont think i managed it really


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice looking watch , who ever did it did a good job on the dial refinish.


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

A real beaut.


----------

